# Snowboard Youtubers



## Seoran

Nice! Interesting


----------



## corneilli

I just came back after a hiatus. Saw this post, probably because it's back on top because of the banned member above me. But I can also really recommend Toby Miller. Also Torstein now has a vlogchannel and there is quite some snowboard footage on it.


----------



## deagol

I checked out the first channel.. seems like the guy puts a lot of time into editing and polishing. It's a different style for sure. 
I have attempted to put together a few snowboarding videos and it is hard work (I have an old POS computer and outdated software).
I think it's hard to do without updated hardware/software. There are also different types of content that appeal to different people.
The vlog style seems to be more popular than just putting edits together. Also, it works better if you have someone to help- even if just to capture third person POV video. 
I made a video of the hardest thing I've done on a snowboard (probably) and it doesn't even capture what it was really like, so I understand how hard it is to make a good video that people actually want to watch.


----------



## corneilli

deagol said:


> I checked out the first channel.. seems like the guy puts a lot of time into editing and polishing. It's a different style for sure.
> I have attempted to put together a few snowboarding videos and it is hard work (I have an old POS computer and outdated software).
> I think it's hard to do without updated hardware/software. There are also different types of content that appeal to different people.
> The vlog style seems to be more popular than just putting edits together. Also, it works better if you have someone to help- even if just to capture third person POV video.
> I made a video of the hardest thing I've done on a snowboard (probably) and it doesn't even capture what it was really like, so I understand how hard it is to make a good video that people actually want to watch.


I've edited video's with Sony Vegas and After Effects on a Intel Duo with 2 gigs of RAM. Sure you'll have to wait a little longer for it to render but it's possible  Don't give up if you really like it, and an editing rig doesn't cost that much if you really are willing to make this a hobby.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Just to give you some perspective, but a lot of videos I did that got 30k views were done in an old ass version of iMovie on a white macbook that by today's standards wouldn't even be comparable to an iWatch.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Creepy basement vid...1 take, no editing and no camera person...how the fuck did it get on yt..."to the best of my recollection, I don't recall." :eyetwitch2:


----------



## deagol

I have a computer still running Windows Vista.. and use Windows Live Movie Maker (which I actually like, but admitidly have not messed around with anything more advanced). The old hardware and operating system makes it really hard though since I can't see how the video even looks before it renders. It can be fun to do as a non-time intensive hobby, but I don't have the attention span to put into it like these guys.. 

There are definitely people out there who make some almost professional looking videos. 
This one is probably my favorite, but it has no polishing at all, suites me fine, I guess.... not any "true action" like you see in other videos, more of a documentation of a journey so I can share with freinds/family and remeber when I get to old to do this anymore (and I stick to the copyright free Youtube available music).


----------



## deagol

I just saw this youtube video, one of my favorites: like the editing, music, riding style.. Japan looks awesome


----------



## hoathienduy

*Good*

Thank you very much


----------



## emt.elikahan

I started watching Casey Willax's channel a couple of weeks ago.. His videos are great, the riding is awesome and great vibes. Just straight up fun videos. He's up in VT at Mt Snow and just started working as a digger for Carinthia. Definitely worth checking out..


----------



## Nick.Felker

can't forget nick felkers edits amaright?


----------



## kddabrowski

Hi everyone! I started youtube channel myself. I do reviews, snow reports, and vlogs of my instructor training. I start from pretty low level, I would appreciate a constructive, honest feedback. Cheers. Here is how you can find me. Search for username: k.d. dabrowski


----------



## MMSlasher

deagol said:


> I just saw this youtube video, one of my favorites: like the editing, music, riding style.. Japan looks awesome
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRM4yQwd3nk


Wow, that is a great short video. It is basically a dream session of mine.


----------



## Igor Magerov

this is so nice to wach


----------



## smellysell

deagol said:


> I just saw this youtube video, one of my favorites: like the editing, music, riding style.. Japan looks awesome
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRM4yQwd3nk


God damn, is it almost winter yet? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMcI

Great video, terrable music. Definitely brought back the itch in August..... thanks


----------



## Kijima

I'm going to give this a go soon coming at it from left field with summer training, exercises, technique isolation and blending, symmetry of body, intentional assymmetry of body, board design and more. :smile:


----------



## smellysell

Kijima said:


> I'm going to give this a go soon coming at it from left field with summer training, exercises, technique isolation and blending, symmetry of body, intentional assymmetry of body, board design and more. [emoji2]


Let us know when you start so we can subscribe! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## deagol

I know this thread is old, but it showed up in my feed today for some reason.
I gave up on my youtube project due to actually losing my Gopro on a splitboard tour last April. The ironic thing is that the footage I lost (and never even got to see for myself) was probably the best I've ever captured.

I was invited on a splitboard tour where we climbed two very imposing 13-ers in the same day. This is the same tour I talked about in the other thread where it was talking about hard-booters vs soft-booters. Hard-booters definitely have an advantage climbing this sort of terrain.

The descent off the first mountain was the footage that I am the most bummed about never seeing. Starting from the summit at just over 13K ft. we rode a slope above timberline probably in the low 40 degrees in steepness with rock tower outcrops lining the chute we rode. The second descent was through another chute but the snow was covered by a very thin breakable crust of glazed ice. It was the strangest thing- the thin ice broke so easily that it didn't really affect the riding at all but the sound: it sounded like we were breaking dinner plates and they were chasing us down the mountain.
We got down into a dense forest and did a sketchy traverse above some very dangerous avalanche terrain and I should have taken the Gopro off my helmet. We were traversing through thick trees with lots of dead branches hanging down everywhere, deflecting them and breaking them as we went, sometimes getting hung up on them. I didn't realize it at the time, but one of them must have caught my Gopro and ripped it off my helmet. I went back to the same location this summer to look for the camera and there was no way in hell I was going to find anything in that tangled jungle of broken trees and avy debris. YouTube channel died as a result.

I have a few stillshots from that day:
1) climbing the first mountain with the hard-booters
2) view from summit
3) looking down what we just climbed (our track is visible on the bench below the rocks)
4) after first descent, approaching second 13er
5) top of ridge of second peak, before the weather moved in
6) white-out hits on the approach to summit #2
7) looking back up at the glazed-ice chute we just descended
8) the face of the first mountain, some of the rock towers are visible. I am the rider in the pic.


----------



## BoomersVideoBlogs




----------



## BurtonAvenger

Holy fucking dad cam.


----------



## Kijima

Is that filmed by a chairlift safety camera?


----------



## Kijima

Maybe handicam direct to vhs


----------



## BoomersVideoBlogs

Lol my filmer buddy is new to snowboarding and filming lol


----------



## BoomersVideoBlogs




----------



## AloaVera

You guys have to check this out!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Revenge of the DAD CAM!


----------

